# Need car seat help



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, so don't shoot me, but up until now, Poppy has not been properly constrained when we go places in the car. I do know how important that is, so now I am looking to get him a car seat.

Ideally I would like to get a very tall one that I can put in the back seat, but I have a couple of questions about that.

1. If you have a tall car seat you can recommend, please do so.

2. Since Poppy is used to being in the front seat all the time, do you think he'll throw fits being in the back seat by himself?

I thought about getting this one: Kurgo Skybox Pet Booster Seat - 00044
but ... I'd rather him learn to sit in the back seat, so when I take he and Cita (my shepherd mix) somewhere at the same time, Cita can sit in the front seat. She tends to get car sick in the back seat, so I'd rather her be able to be in the front, with him in the back. But, when it's just Poppy and me, I kind of want this one for those times.

Recommendations? Things for me to think of?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I had one similar to that and i didn't feel like it was sturdy enough. I prefer the ones that sit on the seat and use the seatbelt to secure it. We have the petgear booster Pet Gear Medium Booster Car Seat (Interior Measures 10" x 14" ) | Overstock.com seat one in medium and one in large. Riley and Noelle share the large and Chloe has the medium. They seem to like their carseat and if you want it deeper you can take the cushion out.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the snoozer lookout with the black quilted cover. Snoozer Lookout Booster Dog Car Seats, Pet Car Seat in All Sizes and Colors The guys can see out the window both in the front and in the back seat. I've had it for over 3 years now and it works very well. 

Teddy and Benny do not sit well in the car seat at all. They "fall out" the sides (intentionally) :blink: and try to get to me... it's just not good. Harry sits like a pro... so he is the only one who gets to go places with me when I'm alone. He prefers to sit in the front seat. I know the back seat is safer, but I can disable the passenger side airbag in my car... so I feel it isn't that bad. Realistically, I think that if I ever sat Harry in the back alone he would have a fit!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

harrysmom said:


> I have the snoozer lookout with the black quilted cover. Snoozer Lookout Booster Dog Car Seats, Pet Car Seat in All Sizes and Colors The guys can see out the window both in the front and in the back seat. I've had it for over 3 years now and it works very well.
> 
> Teddy and Benny do not sit well in the car seat at all. They "fall out" the sides (intentionally) :blink: and try to get to me... it's just not good. Harry sits like a pro... so he is the only one who gets to go places with me when I'm alone. He prefers to sit in the front seat. I know the back seat is safer, but I can disable the passenger side airbag in my car... so I feel it isn't that bad. Realistically, I think that if I ever sat Harry in the back alone he would have a fit!!!


I've got the Snoozer, too. I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> I had one similar to that and i didn't feel like it was sturdy enough. I prefer the ones that sit on the seat and use the seatbelt to secure it. We have the petgear booster Pet Gear Medium Booster Car Seat (Interior Measures 10" x 14" ) | Overstock.com seat one in medium and one in large. Riley and Noelle share the large and Chloe has the medium. They seem to like their carseat and if you want it deeper you can take the cushion out.


We also have the Pet Gear Medium Booster Car Seat and LOOOOOVE it!!! I keep it in the front seat currently, but eventually plan to move it to the back seat (when we buy a 2nd one). Several SM members gifted this to us and it has been amazing! I have zero complaints about it. And, yes, if you want the seat to be deeper, you can take the included cushion out and just put a thin blanket in the base of it. I leave the cushion in it, though. The car seat is high enough for them to easily look out the window.

Erin also has this same carseat for Hunter and she has really enjoyed it as well.

Poppy will probably throw a fit when you put him in the backseat for the first few trips, but as long as you don't give in, he will learn to be quiet.  I haven't transitioned the car seat to the back yet because I wanted the dogs to get used to being in a car seat first. They really do love it, especially London...she sleeps in it while I drive. :wub: She even tries to dig in it and make a bed. lol

If you decide on this one, Overstock has the best price (with shipping included), trust me, I have done my research! :thumbsup:

Edit: I thought I would add that I prefer a microfiber material rather than the sheepskin, because in the summer the sheepskin is pretty hot.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

nekkidfish said:


> Okay, so don't shoot me, but up until now, Poppy has not been properly constrained when we go places in the car. I do know how important that is, so now I am looking to get him a car seat.
> 
> Ideally I would like to get a very tall one that I can put in the back seat, but I have a couple of questions about that.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't recommend this seat to anyone. I got one for Micky last year and ended up throwing it out. It's hard to put the frame together. It kept wanting to collapse on itself. Once you eventually get the frame together, after much frustration and broken fingernails, you have to pull the cover over the frame. That's also a pain in the butt, and to top it off, the whole thing has a very strong chemical smell to it. Almost like bleach or ammonia. Bleh... It was not a pleasant smell after leaving it in the hot car all day. (without Micky in it of course!) 

I did get a Snoozer Lookout seat for him recently. I think it will work out well.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

beckinwolf said:


> I wouldn't recommend this seat to anyone. I got one for Micky last year and ended up throwing it out. It's hard to put the frame together. It kept wanting to collapse on itself. Once you eventually get the frame together, after much frustration and broken fingernails, you have to pull the cover over the frame. That's also a pain in the butt, and to top it off, the whole thing has a very strong chemical smell to it. Almost like bleach or ammonia. Bleh... It was not a pleasant smell after leaving it in the hot car all day. (without Micky in it of course!)
> 
> I did get a Snoozer Lookout seat for him recently. I think it will work out well.


Thanks for that info!! :thumbsup:

The one from Amazon looks like a good one!!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

On the Snoozer, can anyone tell me what the difference is (colors) in 'charcoal' and 'charcoal/bone'?

They don't show color swatches. :mellow:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> Okay, so don't shoot me, but up until now, Poppy has not been properly constrained when we go places in the car. I do know how important that is, so now I am looking to get him a car seat.
> 
> Ideally I would like to get a very tall one that I can put in the back seat, but I have a couple of questions about that.
> 
> ...


Well, this is what happened with Boo. I got one of those for him when he was just a little pup, but as he grew, I found it wasn't sturdy enough for him. He's not your typical tiny Malt.Then I made the mistake of letting him ride in the front seat with his leash tied to the headrest for about 2 yrs & then decided I should get a real carseat for him.I wanted one I could use for both the front & back seat, so I got the med. lookout, hoping both fluffs could ride in it. I tried & tried to get Boo to ride in that carseat,it was terrible. The backseat didn't work at all, he kept crying & panting & would end up dangling over the side of the carseat every few mins or so. Not much better in the frontseat.He's spoiled to the frontseat, but he refuses to stay in the carseat, even if it's in the frontseat. It now belongs to Hannah, who rides in it happily in the backseat & Boo is in the frontseat buckled in with one of those buckle things for seatbelts. I don't like it & he can still move around too much, but it was the best I could do & keep my sanity. I sure hope you have better luck with Poppy. You should get that carseat & get started right away, don't wait too long like I did.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

momtoboo said:


> Well, this is what happened with Boo. I got one of those for him when he was just a little pup, but as he grew, I found it wasn't sturdy enough for him. He's not your typical tiny Malt.Then I made the mistake of letting him ride in the front seat with his leash tied to the headrest for about 2 yrs & then decided I should get a real carseat for him.I wanted one I could use for both the front & back seat, so I got the med. lookout, hoping both fluffs could ride in it. I tried & tried to get Boo to ride in that carseat,it was terrible. The backseat didn't work at all, he kept crying & panting & would end up dangling over the side of the carseat every few mins or so. Not much better in the frontseat.He's spoiled to the frontseat, but he refuses to stay in the carseat, even if it's in the frontseat. It now belongs to Hannah, who rides in it happily in the backseat & Boo is in the frontseat buckled in with one of those buckle things for seatbelts. I don't like it & he can still move around too much, but it was the best I could do & keep my sanity. I sure hope you have better luck with Poppy. You should get that carseat & get started right away, don't wait too long like I did.


Thank you for your honesty with your experience. That really is what I'm afraid of, but since he's only 10 months old, I'm hoping he can deal with change. In the meantime I might need ear plugs for all of our test drives. :HistericalSmiley:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

nekkidfish said:


> Thank you for your honesty with your experience. That really is what I'm afraid of, but since he's only 10 months old, I'm hoping he can deal with change. In the meantime I might need ear plugs for all of our test drives. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


 
Jules, not sure if this will help or not. But when I first put Mia and Leo in the car seat in the back, hubby drove, and I sat in the back with them, just till they got used to it. At first, they were not all that crazy about it, but then I think they felt better about it, after they got used to it.
I also brought little treats with me, so they would associate the car seat with something good.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

I would recommend talking to Crystal. I had trouble trying to find a car seat that fit into my two seat car and she was wonderful. She advised me which seat would work and it is perfect!! I believe I have the one from Animal Companion. Look on her site. Crystal really knows her merchandise and my seat is sturdy and safe. I had a hanging seat as well and I felt it wasn't secure enough, and she was the only one able to get me a seat that would fit into my little car.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I've had the Lookout Car Seats for more than 10 years, they still work and I still love them and my dogs love them. For those who cannot disable your front airbags, please put your dogs in the back seat. If they won't stay seated in a booster seat then put them in a crate. Your dog could be killed instantly if an airbag goes off.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have the same ones that Debbie (My Sugar Bears) posted about. Erin (Hunter's Mom) was the 1st one that posted about these (I think) and I bought 2 of the large just in case the girls wanted to spread out when we take trips. The 2 fit PERFECTLY in the backseat of my Jaguar. Prior to getting these, They would be in the front seat. I also thought that we might have a big problem when I switched them to the back seat, but they were fine with it. I think that they really like the fact that they can see me because the seats are high and that they can also see out.

Don't forget to get the proper safey harness to attach to the carseat. A regular harness might break in an accident.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

MaryH said:


> I've had the Lookout Car Seats for more than 10 years, they still work and I still love them and my dogs love them. For those who cannot disable your front airbags, please put your dogs in the back seat. If they won't stay seated in a booster seat then put them in a crate. Your dog could be killed instantly if an airbag goes off.


I hate having Boo in the front seat, but thankfully my airbag is weight activated. There has to be a certain amt of weight in the seat for it to come on.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

harrysmom said:


> I have the snoozer lookout with the black quilted cover. Snoozer Lookout Booster Dog Car Seats, Pet Car Seat in All Sizes and Colors The guys can see out the window both in the front and in the back seat. I've had it for over 3 years now and it works very well.
> 
> Teddy and Benny do not sit well in the car seat at all. They "fall out" the sides (intentionally) :blink: and try to get to me... it's just not good. Harry sits like a pro... so he is the only one who gets to go places with me when I'm alone. He prefers to sit in the front seat. I know the back seat is safer, but I can disable the passenger side airbag in my car... so I feel it isn't that bad. Realistically, I think that if I ever sat Harry in the back alone he would have a fit!!!



I have two of the Snoozer seats. They are in the back seat. Keiko and Nikki wear this harness.

It is attached with this strap to the seat belt, as is the car seat, so they are well restrained. I put treats in the carseat every time we go somewhere so they associate the car seat with something good. I have no issues with them. 

The front seat airbag can kill a small dog.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> Thank you for your honesty with your experience. That really is what I'm afraid of, but since he's only 10 months old, I'm hoping he can deal with change. In the meantime I might need ear plugs for all of our test drives. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


I have the little Pet Gear booster seat and it's not sturdy at all. Rocky does like sitting in it and does really well though. I want to get a bigger right now for 16.97, I got what I need. I would buy it from Amazon though..seems like they have the best price, but you have to worry about shipping costs, check first how much they charge. Someday when I can afford it, I'll get the same one!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> I had one similar to that and i didn't feel like it was sturdy enough. I prefer the ones that sit on the seat and use the seatbelt to secure it. We have the petgear booster Pet Gear Medium Booster Car Seat (Interior Measures 10" x 14" ) | Overstock.com seat one in medium and one in large. Riley and Noelle share the large and Chloe has the medium. They seem to like their carseat and if you want it deeper you can take the cushion out.


 

I just purchased two med Pet Gear car seats, now I'm abit worried it won't be big enough for B&B:w00t: she weighs 11 lbs but loves to stretch out in her dog bed, do you think I should have gotten the Lg for her


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

The lookout type seat is the best and don't forget the attachment belt from the
dog's harness to the actual seat belt. Otherwise all you've done is given your pup a better view, not a safer ride.

mary anna, herk and theena


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have the lookout seat for Dakota, shes not a great lover of car rides, but once she settles in, she seems to be very comfy in it. I have a 2 door car, and its a bit of a PITA to get it in & out, but other than that, I love it. It stays mostly in the car, I only take it out when I know I am going to buy something that will need me to fold the back seats down. (I'm a DIY'er, so its currently out, as I need a trip to the hardware store tomorrow!!)

Sorry to hijack this thread a little, but does anyone know if the attachment belt that comes with the lookout car seat, is crash tested?


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I have the medium lookout car seat. Mindy loves it-she rides in the front and I have a weight activated airbag system,too so it is turned off. She can stretch out nicely in it. Cocotini hates the carseat and would rather ride in her crate-she doesn't like looking outside and tends to get car sick when she does. Don't know about Candy,yet. She has been riding in a Celltei bag that has a place in the back to put the seat belt through to hold it in the seat. They are each so individual in what they like. I do know that all of mine don't like being in the back alone!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just purchased two med Pet Gear car seats, now I'm abit worried it won't be big enough for B&B:w00t: she weighs 11 lbs but loves to stretch out in her dog bed, do you think I should have gotten the Lg for her


Paula, have you gotten the car seats in the mail yet? I considered getting the Pet Gear for Bailey when I was looking but then chose the Snoozer ones. From what I recall, I think the Snoozer is a tad bit bigger than the Pet Gear...I think Bailey's is 12 x 14. He is also around 11 pounds and his seat is just right for him to sit up in...he can't lay down in it...sometimes he tries to awkwardly lay down but it's not quite big enough for that. Let us know when you get the seats and if B&B's turned out ok for her. 

When I first got Bailey the car seat, I put it in the front seat and he kept climbing out of it to get in my lap. Then I moved it to the back for a few months until he figured out he supposed to stay inside of it. Now I've moved him back up to the front...the airbag is weight activated. I feel more comfortable with him in the front because if something were to happen, I'd have easier access to him.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey Paula, how do you like the car seats you bought? Did you get the one for the backseat or console?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I ordered them yesterday it will take 10 days:blink: I'll let you know, the girls are use to being in a car seat I have this one for them, (picture) but dh hated it:w00t:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I ordered them yesterday it will take 10 days:blink: I'll let you know, the girls are use to being in a car seat I have this one for them, (picture) but dh hated it:w00t:


That's a car seat? I've never seen one like that. 

Which ones did you order, the Pet Gear? Where did you get it...I've been looking at Amazon, Ebay and Overstock. I also have been looking at the Snoozer one. I'm confused.:blink:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I have had Preston in a Sherpa bag strapped in to the back seat since day one. I feel that it's safer than the booster seats. If the dog can fall off of it what's going to happen in an accident? The Sherpa bags have a strap for the seat belt to go through. He's never seen the sights while we drive but he loves going for a drive anyways. I've never used a booster seat so maybe I'm wrong about them but it's not like an infant seat that has government standards. They remind me of the child carseats they had in the 60's that were meant to keep the children happy, not safe.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

confused:smstarz: I know what your talking about, I loved the snoozer but dh liked the Pet Gear carseat, I got a great deal on ebay so I bought two. Now I wish I would have gotten the lg instead of the med. because my girls are so big you might want to hold off getting one until I get mine and I can let you know more about them. If I have to buy the lg ones I will sell mine on sm


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have the Snoozer seat with the same harness that Suzan uses for Nikki and Kieko. Both of my girls ride in it together and they sit in the front seat because my airbag is deactivated. It has worked perfectly for us because they can see out


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have been so confused about what is the best thing. Right now mine are in soft crates that are buckled in. I've had the lookout seats and used a special harness with them but I am worried that they could still be injured if there were a wreck. After all, as far as I know, there have been no tests to indicate how effective these seats really are.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok, I will hold off. Hey, when are you coming to Arizona?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

the first part of NOV if all goes well with our doctor appointments


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> the first part of NOV if all goes well with our doctor appointments


I would love to meet you!! B)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I have 2 in the large, ( Pet Gear Medium Booster Car Seat (Interior Measures 10" x 14" ) | Overstock.com) however, Tilly, who is bigger and weights 11 lbs, and Lacie, who is about Matilda's size and weighs 6 lbs, both fit very comfortably into *ONE* seat. 2 mediums will work just fine. I'm sure that I will end up putting Secret in the same seat as Lacie and they'll both have plenty of room. I need to order a vest for Secret, unless I can find the one that I used to have for Lacie as it is too small for her now but would fit Secret. The only problem is that I have "Lacie" embroidered on it. Guess it really won't matter for the car. LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I would love to meet you!! B)


we will have a meet upB):chili:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Paula -- I have 2 in the large, ( Pet Gear Medium Booster Car Seat (Interior Measures 10" x 14" ) | Overstock.com) however, Tilly, who is bigger and weights 11 lbs, and Lacie, who is about Matilda's size and weighs 6 lbs, both fit very comfortably into *ONE* seat. 2 mediums will work just fine. I'm sure that I will end up putting Secret in the same seat as Lacie and they'll both have plenty of room. I need to order a vest for Secret, unless I can find the one that I used to have for Lacie as it is too small for her now but would fit Secret. The only problem is that I have "Lacie" embroidered on it. Guess it really won't matter for the car. LOL


 
:smheat: so glad, I really got a good deal on ebay I got both for $114.00 with free shipping


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Chalex said:


> I have had Preston in a Sherpa bag strapped in to the back seat since day one. I feel that it's safer than the booster seats. If the dog can fall off of it what's going to happen in an accident? The Sherpa bags have a strap for the seat belt to go through. He's never seen the sights while we drive but he loves going for a drive anyways. I've never used a booster seat so maybe I'm wrong about them but it's not like an infant seat that has government standards. They remind me of the child carseats they had in the 60's that were meant to keep the children happy, not safe.


i agree with you. i bought a carseat and harness and never felt comfortable using it. i just put mine in their sturdibag and buckle it into the back seat. its also nice because i put them in the sturdibag in the house and just carry it down the 2 flights to our garage (reina doesn't "do" stairs, especially down).


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I had already purchased this http://http://www.petco.com/Shop/Pr...tt=petco car booster seat&OneResultRedirect=1 booster seat from Petco that I thought was safe until I read this thread.

I have decided to get 1 of the 2 seats being discussed on this thread; either the Pet Gear medium Booster 10' x 14" or the Snoozer Medium Oversized Lookout 18" x 13.5". Chloe is 7.8 lbs. I'd definitely want one large enough for her to lay down (which would mean the Snoozer) but the Snoozer is made with Wool which seems to me would be really hot in the Louisiana summer. Anyone have any input on my 2 concerns? Thanks!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Bogie rides in a cushioned basket that is secured in the front seat. The airbag is weight activated, so that isn't a problem. I don't have too much faith in the "carseats" for pets because they aren't tested. He lays down and sleeps most of the time in the car in his basket.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

tamizami said:


> i agree with you. i bought a carseat and harness and never felt comfortable using it. i just put mine in their sturdibag and buckle it into the back seat. its also nice because i put them in the sturdibag in the house and just carry it down the 2 flights to our garage (reina doesn't "do" stairs, especially down).


I use Sturdibags in the car, too. I use the large Sturdibag for one and then put two together in a Sturdi Shelter. The shelter is too large for a regular car seat but my back seat folds down, so it fits very well. Sturdi Products


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

This is what I'm using (Snoozer lookout seat but in large, plus Snoozer safety harness, plus Snoozer safety adaptor). 

Snoozer Pet Car Safety System - Snoozer Pet Car Seats - Dog Car Seats

I bought it specifically because Snoozer says it is crash tested to the same standards as a child seat for 30 lb at 30pmh.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

princessre said:


> This is what I'm using (Snoozer lookout seat but in large, plus Snoozer safety harness, plus Snoozer safety adaptor).
> 
> Snoozer Pet Car Safety System - Snoozer Pet Car Seats - Dog Car Seats
> 
> I bought it specifically because Snoozer says it is crash tested to the same standards as a child seat for 30 lb at 30pmh.


 

i wish i would have see that before I ordered mine.:angry:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> i wish i would have see that before I ordered mine.:angry:


I think Snoozer just started selling this as a kit recently...when I ordered my lookout seat half year ago, I got the lookout seat plus the safety harness (because the harness was touted as being crash tested)...But I couldn't figure out how to make those two go together and used them by buckling the two together....finally when I called the company last month, the president of the company coincidentally picked up and finally told me that I needed the adaptor. So I got that too....Hopefully it is alot less confusing now that they are selling everything as a kit. I personally feel more comfortable using this as a system rather than using a seat from one company and a harness from another (as GW Little sells it, for instance)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just throw my plastic crates in the car and buckle them in. I ordered the large lookout a few years ago but it was too big for the backseat of my car.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*My husband may kill me but...*

I just bought the Lookout Snoozer Pet Safety system car seat. It comes with the seat belt and harness. I got it in small with the extra small harness for my little guy. He's only five pounds so I think it will be good. Got it on Amazon today for 99.95 + free shipping. I think that was a good deal.:Happy_Dance:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

so we do need the adaptor?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

mommatee said:


> I had already purchased this http://http://www.petco.com/Shop/Pr...tt=petco car booster seat&OneResultRedirect=1 booster seat from Petco that I thought was safe until I read this thread.
> 
> I have decided to get 1 of the 2 seats being discussed on this thread; either the Pet Gear medium Booster 10' x 14" or the Snoozer Medium Oversized Lookout 18" x 13.5". Chloe is 7.8 lbs. I'd definitely want one large enough for her to lay down (which would mean the Snoozer) but the Snoozer is made with Wool which seems to me would be really hot in the Louisiana summer. Anyone have any input on my 2 concerns? Thanks!


I just bought one and I don't think it's real lambs wool..not sure, but I didn't get that impression. I do think I read it is warm in winter and cool in the summer. That could be a bunch of crapola though. Who knows!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

dex'smom said:


> so we do need the adaptor?


Yes, you need the adaptor. I'm not sure if the seat adds anything to it, but all 3 in a kit also is supposed to be crash tested, and so is the adaptor & harness by themselves. The safety kit that has all 3 you can get from Snoozer the manufacturer or from Amazon.com

Snoozer Pet Car Safety System - Snoozer Pet Car Seats - Dog Car Seats
Amazon.com: The Lookout Pet Safety System Harness Size: X-Small (girth of 12"-16"), Carseat Size: Small: Home & Garden


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Sophia,
What does the adaptor do?
I have the canine companion car seat, the snoozer didn't fir in my car.
Do you think I can use the adaptor with my seat?
What size harness id you buy xs or s?
Iris


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

princessre said:


> This is what I'm using (Snoozer lookout seat but in large, plus Snoozer safety harness, plus Snoozer safety adaptor).
> 
> Snoozer Pet Car Safety System - Snoozer Pet Car Seats - Dog Car Seats
> 
> I bought it specifically because Snoozer says it is crash tested to the same standards as a child seat for 30 lb at 30pmh.


Do they say who did the testing and what the results were? I would feel better about this type of seat if the report were available to read.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

OK I'm confused. I have Miss P in a soft carrier buckled into the seat by its strap. I haven't bought a carseat yet....are you guys saying they fall out of the car seat even with the harness attached? I've been certified in the child safety seats, yadda yadda, it doesn't make sense that our doggie children would be able to fall out.

Is this only because something isn't tightened up enough or it just works that way? --> Dog writer is on this big time.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

*Warning: Long post*

I thought my news column from Aug. 1 might be appropriate here...PLEASE remember copyright laws and do not post it or email it anywhere else without permission...but if you do I'll send a bill 

I write about traffic, mostly griping about drivers....

Tiny dogs present tiny distractions when driving
Tanya Davis

Gail Taylor recently wrote, "Another distraction I have noticed is dogs on the driver's lap hanging out their window. They should have to be put in restraints just like a child -- it should be a law. Many times I have almost been run out of road by the same vehicle with the same little black dog riding on the driver’s lap with its head sticking out the window. If not a law to put in restraints, it should be against [the] law for them to be on the driver’s lap. It is a distraction for an animal to be running around wherever they want inside a moving vehicle.”

As soon as I read this letter, I wondered how far Gail lives from me. Although my dog isn't black and certainly can't stick its head out the window, I immediately felt guilty. I'm not Catholic, so I can't blame my religion. But there’s been a recent development in the dog department.

See, after my Corgi Toby died, there was such a void. I still have two Corgis, and Mickey has two ragdoll cats. So we aren't wanting for noise, action, or flying pet hair. Still, something was missing. I decided I wanted something tiny that I could hold.

After way more research than any person should carry out, I chose a Maltese. At this writing, she is three months old and weighs 2 pounds. We are hoping she will reach at least 4 pounds.

But having a dog so tiny presents a problem. All the car seats, doggy boosters, and vehicle harnesses are made for dogs over 10 pounds. To think that one will fit on Piper is laughable. When we visited her breeder, I hadn't really made arrangements yet, so she rode home in a cat crate. The very next morning, I had every intention of carrying her with me to work. So I simply got in the passenger seat and put her on my lap.

"You aren't going to ride with her like that are you?" Mickey asked. "What will your readers think?" (He always thinks he can threaten me with the readers)

"Maybe they won't see me?" That was before I found out you can't just go to PetSmart and buy a harness for a midget dog. It got worse. Some days I drive to work alone. Do I put her on my lap? Do I put her on the passenger seat, where she--I quickly learned--flies off at the speed bumps on Watauga? Do I stick her in the cat crate, and if I do and if I crash and if she’s in it for hours, will she die of heat stroke?

Fortunately, by the time I heard from Gail Taylor, we had already found the perfect thing: a padded pet carrier with mesh on the sides she could see through. It wouldn't even be big enough for one of our cats, but it's plenty big for Piper. I put her in it and buckled the seat belt through its handle. If we were to crash, she would at worst bump into one of the soft sides.

Gail is right. Dogs shouldn’t be sitting on the driver, and they especially shouldn’t be loose in the vehicle – for your safety or their own.

Be careful out there!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

k/c mom said:


> Do they say who did the testing and what the results were? I would feel better about this type of seat if the report were available to read.


Sher, good questions! I did ask when I made the purchase. If I remember correctly, the study was an independent study conducted by the University of Michigan for Travelon, the company that makes the Snoozer harness and adaptor. I didn't ask to see the report itself since I looked at a million harnesses/car seats, and never found one other one that even CLAIMED to have been crash tested.... 

Iris- I just called Snoozer for you and asked about the car seat. Apparently it's the harness/adaptor that is crash tested. So if you decide that's what you want to do, you could probably use the Snoozer harness and adaptor with the car seat you already have. I'll ask Andrew about the adaptor...He's the one that straps the pups in. I have the XS for both.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Sophia!!!!!

You always have the best knowledge!!!!!!!

I will have to order the adaptor and harness.


----------

